# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Красиво одетая женщина. Описывают мужчины

## Irina

*Красиво одетая женщина. Описывают мужчины*
*
Девушки читают модные журналы, учатся правильно и модно одеваться по книжкам, ходят на специальные курсы стилистов. В общем, быть красиво одетыми для нас важно. Мы подумали — а почему бы не поинтересоваться мужским мнением? «Как бы вы описали красиво одетую женщину»? — спрашивал корреспондент «Клео» на мужских форумах. И вот что нам отвечали.*

Для меня красиво одевается та девушка, а значит и красиво выглядит, если одежда на ней не бросается в глаза, мягкое сочетание 3-4 цветов одежды. И шмотки на ней не остро модные (когда все в сиреневом, к примеру, или не одна и та же вещь на 30 девушках). Индивидуальность всегда красива.
Сергей, 28 лет

А для меня красиво одетая девушка — эта та, которая хорошо раздетая. Ну, то есть чтобы можно было посмотреть на красивые ноги или грудь. Я не имею виду наготу, я про красивую одежду, которая скрывает то, что нужно, и показывает то, на что хочется смотреть, не отрывая взгляд.
Олег, 18 лет

Красиво одетая женщина, эта та, которая одета скромно, не вульгарно, но со вкусом и с ноткой изящной элегантности.

Меха, шубы — совсем не показатель красоты. Уж пусть она будет в простом, но изящном пальто или пуховичке по возрасту подобранном, чем в дорогущей шубе как курица в седле.
Григорий 34 года

Для меня красиво одетая женщина — это та, которая одета не в черное, а в любой другой цвет. Задолбал черный цвет, все девки в черном, как воронихи.
Аркадий, 20 лет

Красиво одетая — эта та, у которой есть деньги на шмотки и на салоны. На мой взгляд, из любой можно сделать красавицу, если в нее капитал вложить.

И чем больше капитала, тем больше будет, значит, красоты. По себе знаю, что дурнушки в старых китайских свитерах с рынка меня не цепляют, а вот ухоженные женщины в стильной и дорогой одежде очень даже и очень.
Артем, 26 лет

А для меня красиво одетая женщина — эта женщина в платье, не обязательно в вечернем, просто в хорошем подобранным по фигуре платье. К сожалению, девушки в платьях сейчас редкость, все больше в джинсах и брюках.
Алексей, 49 лет

Красиво одетая женщина. Описывают мужчиныДля меня красиво одетая — эта та, на которой все в меру.

А то молоденькие девушки нацепляют на себя золотых колец на каждый палец (от матери доставшихся — это сразу видно по фасону кольца) и еще к «золотой красоте» добавят черные крашеные волосы, я так понимаю они сейчас в моде, плюс короткая куртка и джинсы, не закрывающие попу, и в завершение огромная сумка. Да еще про дурацкие сапоги забыл, которые больше похожи на копыта. Но самый прикол, что так ходят барышни, которые весят от 70 кг и выше. Мода и красота — понятия несовместимые.
Антон, 44 года

В России самые-самые красивые женщины, единственное разочаровывает, что становиться много женщин, предпочитающих или мужиковатый стиль, или стиль вечного подростка, или стиль работницы «улицы красных фонарей». Теряется та изысканность и очарование, что должно присутствовать в каждой женщине.
Дмитрий, 28 лет

Одежда женщины показывает, прежде всего, обладает ли дама вкусом. Будь девушка трижды красива от природы, но если, к примеру, она вульгарно красится, носит уродливую обувь, не дай бог — пирсинг и тату, то мне мне очевидно, что мы с ней эстетически чужды друг другу и пытаться познакомиться ближе не стоит.

Напротив, вызывает симпатию обдуманность наряда, искушенность в сочетании цветов и фактур, когда девушка может намекнуть своим костюмом, что она кое-какие книжки читала, фильмы смотрела, и т.д.

Для меня это существенно. Не обязательно одежда должна быть дорогой. Если у девушки немного денег, но есть вкус, она произведет лучшее впечатление, чем «мало вкуса и много денег».
Павел, 24 года
Твоему мужчине важно, как одеты другие?


Нет, он этого не замечает.


Да, отмечает хорошо и плохо одетых людей.


Ему бы самому научиться одеваться…

Вчера был в одном свадебном салоне, так я увидел одно чудо! Сижу общаюсь с хозяйкой салона, пью кофе и тут заходит такое создание, что я чуть не подавился кофе. Дама лет 30-35, рост 180, одета в клубное платье ярко-салатового цвета с откровенным декольте, длина платья, как говорится, только «прикрыть», на ногах малиновые туфли. Чулки черные, на руке перстень с ярко синим камнем. Макияж даже описывать не буду. Волосы покрашены в ярко рыжий цвет. Да, выглядела сексуально, но отвращение вызвала эта откровенность и безвкусие. Это и есть пример того, как не должна выглядеть женщина. В таком виде она пришла к кому-то на свадьбу, в салон зашла, так как забыли купить бокалы.
Кирилл, 19 лет

Каролина Клео-Егорова
20.04.10 	


*Хотелось бы услышать и ваше мнение*

----------

